# US Air Force confirms Boeing's electromagnetic pulse weapon



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2015/05...electromagnetic-pulse-weapon/?intcmp=features

*US Air Force confirms Boeing's electromagnetic pulse weapon
*

By Lulu Chang Published May 27, 2015
Facebook343 Twitter335 livefyre99 Email Print

For the last few years, the creative minds of Hollywood had seemingly outpaced the reality of technological and scientific advances in the weapons field. But no longer. Stepping out of the realm of science fiction and into reality is the joint U.S. Air Force and Boeing electromagnetic pulse weapon, capable of targeting and destroying electrical systems without the collateral damage often associated with traditional firepower. As Don Cheadle noted in the ever-relevant Ocean's 11, this new weapon "is a bomb -- but without the bomb."

Known as the " CHAMP," or Counter-electronics High-powered Microwave Advanced Missile Project, the American military project is an attempt to develop a device with all the power of a nuclear weapon but without the death and destruction to people and infrastructure that such a weapon causes. Theoretically, the new missile system would pinpoint buildings and knock out their electrical grids, plunging the target into darkness and general disconnectedness.

The project has been in the works for a few years now, and has met with significant success in preliminary trials. In 2012, it was reported that a CHAMP mission in Utah managed to hit and subsequently disable seven separate targets in one mission, demonstrating its accuracy and precision. Indeed, it is this capacity to target individual buildings and not cities at large that makes the new weapon so effective, as it would allow military members to cut off electricity supplies to enemy parties while keeping civilians out of the melee.

According to Air Force Research Laboratory commander Major General Tom Masiello, CHAMP is "an operational system already in our tactical air force." While it appears that the Laboratory has only commissioned five such devices with Boeing, with the Air Force's recent confirmation of the weapon's existence, there may be more in the works in the future.

Military forces have been actively developing next-generation weapons that take warfare well beyond the guns and rockets that populate modern arsenals. Lasers have been a key area of advancement: Lockheed Martin test fired a laser weapon in March that took out a truck engine from a mile away, while the Navy deployed a Laser Weapon System (LaWS for short) on a vessel in the Persian Gulf in December.

Next stop, railguns, right?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

First the Navy has a laser cannon that actually works and now this. Totally awesome! Now I want my plasma rifle in the 40 watt range! Then a phaser with a stun & kill setting! Then a light saber!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Wonder how many other countries have it. The news of our relationship with China hasn't been glowing with positivity lately.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

:hmmm: So cutting off the power to societies dependent on it to survive, will keep civilians out of the melee...... not for long.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

We are developing weapons to take out a building while they are developing weapons to take out a continent?


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> First the Navy has a laser cannon that actually works and now this. Totally awesome! Now I want my plasma rifle in the 40 watt range! Then a phaser with a stun & kill setting! Then a light saber!


Okay, but use it responsibly.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Wonder how many other countries have it. The news of our relationship with China hasn't been glowing with positivity lately.


When other counties have it too depends on how long it takes the Russia to hack the Defense computers. Then sell the data so China can reverse engineer and have Germany import the parts from U.S. to start manufacturing.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Now I want my plasma rifle in the 40 watt range! Then a phaser with a stun & kill setting! Then a light saber!


A 40W rifle won't do much. A 40 MW or KW rifle OTOH.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Now I want my plasma rifle in the 40 watt range!!


Correction...

It's a "_Phased_ Plasma Rifle"... Get it right, already! 

*Westinghouse M-27 Phased Plasma Pulse Rifle*

http://terminator.wikia.com/wiki/Westinghouse_M-27_Phased_Plasma_Pulse_Rifle


> The Westinghouse M-27 Phased Plasma Pulse Rifle is a plasma-based weapon used by Skynet forces in the Future War. It has a bullpup configuration and is in the 40 watt range. Introduced in 2015, it replaced the F-2000 as Skynet's main sidearm.


.
.
Hey! It's coming out this year!!!
.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

what makes anyone think that the Chinese didn't just keep some for themselves when they built the units for boeing??


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I posted about this the other day. They developed this at Arnold Air force base near Tullahoma TN. Or as civil war soldiers called it in greek…Tulla – mud, Homa – more mud!


----------



## impreparedinaz (Jun 15, 2015)

I wonder if these can be used to disable any EMP devices China, Russia, Iran or any other enemies may have? It seems that we are trying to keep it specific to buildings and such when they may be able to wipe out the entire electrical system of the country. I think they may have an advantage there.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Then a phaser with a stun & kill setting! Then a light saber!


I want the Swiss army version of the phaser. Not only will it have a stun and kill setting, it will have steel cutting abilities, rock drilling abilities and a cork screw. Oh and I will have to get 10 of them because some of those creatures will not die with just one phaser.


----------

